# Ma HAL funziona?

## Spiros

Ciao.

Sto cercando di configurare al meglio il mio touchpad. Nel xorg.conf avevo messo:

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "synaptics"

    Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "SHMconfig"   "on"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

```

In realtà le due ultime opzioni erano già presenti da quando ho configurato con xorgconfig. Ora vorrei fare le "rifiniture" con hal. Quindi ho scritto il file /etc/hal/policy/99-x11-synaptics.fdi, sostanzialmente copiandolo da qui: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Synaptics_Touchpad/Configuration. Io non ho capito bene poi come rendere effettive le modifiche fatte a questo file. Io ho proprio riavviato il computer, anche se suppongo che basti riavviare X.

Il risultato è che si può fare lo scroll verticale col ditino sulla destra e quello orizzontale col dito sotto. Solo che il bordo inferiore è troppo vasto, vorrei ridurlo. È stato così che ho scoperto (con synclient -l) che mentre nel file di hal dice che il bordo inferiore dev'essere di 700, quello effettivo era di 4000. Così anche altre opzioni non rispettavano quello che dice hal.

Come mai? Che cosa posso fare?

EDIT: forse non sono stato troppo chiaro: io non voglio che mi aiutate a configurare il touchpad, per quello ci penso io. Vorrei solo che mi aiutaste a capire perché hal non sembra funzionare. Ah, ovviamente il demone parte al runlevel default.

----------

## riverdragon

Per configurare il touchpad con hal devi avere xorg-server-1.5 (quindi devi averlo smascherato, al momento non è marcato stabile) e la USE hal attiva.

----------

## Spiros

Ah, ecco. Io ho il 1.3, l'unico segnato stabile. Per il momento ho risolto sistemando tutto in xorg.conf, tanto non mi dà problemi. Poi vedrò.

Precisamente quali sono i vantaggi di mettere in hal invece che in xorg.conf, a parte la pulizia, la modularità,...?

----------

## Ic3M4n

il vantaggio? un gran casino, un file xml che hal deve processare per trovare le modifiche e darlo in pasto ad xorg. Personalmente lo sto usando ma fare le modifiche è molto più complesso che utilizzare xorg.conf. credo che la motivazione di ciò sia rendere disponibili per i distributori, quindi per distribuzioni user friendly la possibilità di fornire differenti file di configurazione da poter assemblare in base alle esigenze hardware. A me a casa non serve  :Wink: 

----------

## riverdragon

Tra l'altro, esclusi noi, quali altre distribuzioni non escono con xorg-1.5? Ogni tanto faccio un salto su bugzilla per vedere come siamo messi e trovo sempre almeno un bachetto nuovo...

Ci toccherà aspettare xorg-1.6? Sembra in arrivo a breve, la rc2 è del 30 gennaio.

----------

## Apetrini

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> il vantaggio? un gran casino, un file xml che hal deve processare per trovare le modifiche e darlo in pasto ad xorg. Personalmente lo sto usando ma fare le modifiche è molto più complesso che utilizzare xorg.conf. credo che la motivazione di ciò sia rendere disponibili per i distributori, quindi per distribuzioni user friendly la possibilità di fornire differenti file di configurazione da poter assemblare in base alle esigenze hardware. A me a casa non serve 

 

Mi sento di spezzare una lancia in favore di hal e la nuova gestione dei device. Finalmente si sta cercando di automatizzare il tutto, attualmente uso xorg-server 1.5.3-r2 e il mio xorg.conf è completamente senza alcun tipo di input device.

Vi posto il layout

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection 

```

Il muose, touchpad, tasti speciali del mio vaio etc... sono tutti riconosciuti on the fly grazie a evdev.

Ora non resta che aspettare che vengano finiti i software per la gestione dei dispositivi, Kde4 ha gia tutto il necessario per personalizzare il mouse, aspettiamo che sia completato al 100% quello per i touchpad.

Ora avere un sistema che funzioni automaticamente senza mettere mano a xorg.conf per ogni nuovo tipo di device mi sembra un vantaggio evidente non so a voi. Ripeto... poi per personalizzarsi le opzioni ci si affida ad altro software.

----------

## bandreabis

Che versione hai dei driver di tastiera mouse touchpad?

Da me non funziona nulla.

Addirirttura i tasti multimediali? Perchè sul mio pavilion non va così?

----------

## Apetrini

x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.0.0

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.4.0

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.2

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.1.2

----------

## bandreabis

Purtroppo non ho gentoo sotto mano.

Comunque.

evdev/xorg-server/hal va e kde funziona molto bene, addirittura va benone xcomposite che con ati-drivers faceva schifo. Vorrei provare compiz o come cavolo si chiama ma devo cercare come fare.

Non ricordo le versioni, ma synaptics (ho provato anche la 1.0.0) funziona male, la versione che hai tu è ingestibile anche come movimento, mentre la versione meno recente ha solo il problema del "tapping" che funziona "a capocchia"!

A proposito, che software per personalizzare le opzioni?

----------

